# New Animal Kingdom Promotion



## tomandrobin (Jul 31, 2008)

Disney Vacation Club has unveiled a new promotional incentive for those buying 160 or more points -- a $500 gift card if they are referred by an existing DVC member. 

The terms of the deal are similar to what DVC has been offering for the last several months: 

160 points or more at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
$8 per point discount for net price of $96 per point
Matching set of Developer's Points to be used at Saratoga Springs or for Interval International trade within one year of purchase
No dues payable until May 2009
AKV points cannot be used for a stay prior to May 2009 

 In addition to the above terms, if the buyer has a referral from an existing DVC member, they will receive a $500 gift card 

Buyers will receive one $500 gift card for each 160 points purchase.  A total purchase of 320 points would net $1000 in gift cards.  480 points would yield $1500 in rewards, and so on.​


----------



## littlestar (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi TomandRobin,

I just got an e-mail from my DVC guide about adding on 100 Animal Kingdom points and receiving the $8.00 off and the $500 gift card. So it sounds like add-ons are included for the promotion for existing members.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 31, 2008)

I have not received an email for add-ons yet, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## musical2 (Jul 31, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Hi TomandRobin,
> 
> I just got an e-mail from my DVC guide about adding on 100 Animal Kingdom points and receiving the $8.00 off and the $500 gift card. So it sounds like add-ons are included for the promotion for existing members.



This is the email I received from my guide yesterday as well.  This sounds like a good add-on incentive.  Now to convince my wife.   

Bart


----------



## papashaan (Jul 31, 2008)

*DVC Promotion at Animal Kingdom Lodge*

I am new to this posting stuff and to tug but I have a question?

I went on a tour a month ago at Disney. I am thinking about buying in now , does anyone know if it is to late for me to say that a member refered me? So that I could get the $500 gift card????


----------



## maciec (Jul 31, 2008)

papashaan said:


> I am new to this posting stuff and to tug but I have a question?
> 
> I went on a tour a month ago at Disney. I am thinking about buying in now , does anyone know if it is to late for me to say that a member refered me? So that I could get the $500 gift card????



Yes, once you are in the system and have done the tour you can no longer add the referral - at least that is what happened to us when our friends decided to buy.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 1, 2008)

I would ask anyway. You never know, they might add the referral


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 1, 2008)

maciec said:


> Yes, once you are in the system and have done the tour you can no longer add the referral - at least that is what happened to us when our friends decided to buy.



A few years ago, our guide let us use a referral after we did the tour. Perhaps they changed the rules.


----------



## durrod (Aug 1, 2008)

If anyone needs an owner referral just send me a private message.
DVC member.


----------



## papashaan (Aug 2, 2008)

*dvc*

Thanks for all the info you guys,

Regards,

Papashaan


----------



## icydog (Aug 2, 2008)

*Pick me, Pick me, Pick me etc*

I can give referrals and I don't mean maybe


----------



## madnlock (Aug 5, 2008)

We toured DVC and did not give a referral. We did not purchase but my sister did. She went back to purchase on another day and gave the referral info at that time and they took it. It's only been a little over a week so the referral is not a done deal but they said it wasn't too late. The person referring also has to enter in the referred person's info.


----------

